#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-13
<fantasy> @@
<fantasy> 沒人？？
<copyleft> fantasy_: ?
<fantasy_> 沒人？
<copyleft> fantasy_: 如果有什麼事就請直說吧
<icman> 來台自由行？
<fantasy_> 我第一次用IRC可是上面那麼多人，怎都沒人談話
<icman> 練打字？
<copyleft> fantasy_: 大部分時候大家都掛著
<fantasy_> 是喔~~那大大有國外知名的IRC頻道嗎~~想去看看~~感恩
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-14
<ChuSiang> 早安，各位機器人 :P
<copyleft> ChuSiang: morning
<hello1> 台湾同胞们好。。。
<shang> hello1: 妳好
<DaBao> 啥時候來解救咱們大陸同胞啊？
<MengXingHun> DaBao, 黃浦江那麼大，夠你下去睡覺咯。
<jjhuang> 河蟹？ XD
<DaBao> 沒睡覺的功夫，寫總結
<kakashi> QQ
<hello1> o(∩∩)o...哈哈  谢谢 大家关心撒
<hello1> 感觉 tw的群 比zh人多多啦
<ChuSiang> hello1: 但大部分的人都不在線上XDD
<Kandu> 關於 Linux-based OS 沒什麼好聊的吧
<Kandu> 都到專門的 項目/工具 頻道去聊了
<MengXingHun> Kandu, 确实，一般都去 项目/框架结构  这些频道聊咯...~
<jjhuang> http://mag.udn.com/mag/digital/storypage.jsp?f_ART_ID=284995
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-16
<wujie> 有人会用kde么
<legnaleurc_> 高雄不知道有沒有連續聚？
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: moztw 有.. ubuntu 小聚就.. 光參加 kalug 跟 moztw 就滿檔了
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 話說您退伍了嘛！？
<legnaleurc_> ChuSiang: 啊啊 ... 都沒參加到啊
<legnaleurc_> ChuSiang: 剛退 ... 話說您怎麼知道? XD
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 想想時間也應該差不多了
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: moztw@kh 12/17, kalug 聖誕趴 12/25
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 都是星期六... 然後看 interview 的順不順利了
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 要是順利以後凍仁就不在高雄啦
<legnaleurc_> ! 明天
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: http://registrano.com/events/513b5e
<legnaleurc_> xdg-open 一個網址竟然是用 wine-browser ...
<legnaleurc_> 這也誤太大了吧XD
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 不懂，請解釋= =++
<legnaleurc_> ChuSiang: xdg-open 會根據給定的檔案類型找合適的程式開啟，我的 IRC client 是用 xdg-open 處理
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: XDD... 那就自己 copy link 唄，現在幾乎都用 irssi 比較多
<icman> 不是可以用update什麼的換嗎@@?
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 這邊有多拿幾張新版的 ubuntu 貼紙，看要不要帶一兩張給您
<legnaleurc_> update-alternative --query www-browser 是 w3m ...
<legnaleurc_> 太怪了 ... 為什麼出來是 wine browser ?
<ChuSiang> default browser ?
<legnaleurc_> ChuSiang: 好啊好啊 :P
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 然後想順便凹你當接下來的 高雄小聚 召集人XDD
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: abev66 雖然也在高雄讀書，但他對高雄還不是那麼熟XDD
<legnaleurc_> ChuSiang: 我是差在對場地不熟，不過我可以問問我朋友
<legnaleurc_> CPU 100% orz
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc_: 場地現在有只有四、五個場地比較中意..
<ChuSiang> 明兒見面在聊唄 :P
<legnaleurc> 記憶體 100% + no swap = crash
<legnaleurc> orz
<legnaleurc> ChuSiang: anyway, 我原本就打算在高雄一個類似連續聚的東西 ... 差在合適的地方
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: 台灣咖啡/民生店 -  http://www.twcoffee.com.tw/twcafe.htm
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: 最近星期日蠻常去這邊看書、打電腦的
<ChuSiang> 場地很大，感覺也很安靜.. 低消 80，若要捷運了話附近也有信義國小站
<ChuSiang> 步行應該 10 分內就會到了
<legnaleurc> ChuSiang: 等一下，我要先處理掉 wine-browser, 我剛點了你的連結，它現在開了無限多個 wine-browser
<legnaleurc> 真是~!@#$%^&*的設定
<legnaleurc> OK了，winebrowser 在 text/html 裡把自己設定成最優先 ... idiot
<legnaleurc> ChuSiang: 以你以前的經驗大概是多少人啊？
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=UbuTW%40KH
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: 六次下來平均 11 人
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: 找個 10-15 的場地就夠了:p
<legnaleurc> ChuSiang: 挑這禮拜天不知道會不會太近
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: 也是可以啦，比較建議提前一星期通知
<ChuSiang> legnaleurc: 不過人少點也是有好處的 :P
<legnaleurc> ChuSiang: 嗯嗯, 我再想一下，明天如果見到面再討論一下吧
<legnaleurc> 先睡囉～
<legnaleurc> logout
<yao_ziyuan> just saw a joke about Chiang Kat-Shek: http://pastebin.ca/2021339
<testuser> hi all
<testuser> 請教一個問題
<testuser> 我用的是ubuntu 10.04
<testuser> 在剛才update了一些東西，之後開了virtual box
<testuser> 後疑似因為記憶體不足,而整個系統hang掉...
<testuser> 強制重開後,x變成了類似win98的視窗效果
<testuser> http://myweb.fcu.edu.tw/~chschang/Screenshot.png
<testuser> 這是畫面截圖
<testuser> 能否請教是什麼原因造成的呢？
<testuser> 以及如何復原
<testuser> 另外嚐試過用kde,換theme,reboot都沒有效果
<testuser> hi all,
<testuser> 已經解決了問題
<testuser> 這是因為ubuntu正在更新,而卻因為記憶體過少倒是系統hang住
<testuser> 強制重開,所以update被中斷
<testuser> 於是視窗變成win98-like的畫面
<testuser> 只要重新update就可以了
<testuser> 分享一下這個問題:D
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-17
<igogo> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-18
<wudada> hi
<kakashi> aloha
<qutengjiao> 这里可以说中文？
<hujula> 谁有GOLDENDICT的词典
<MopperWhite> 有——人——吗——？
<MopperWhite> /weather Xiamen,Fujian,China
 * MopperWhite Xiamen: Sunny and Cold,Temperature:5-8C [By NOAA]
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-19
<shadowknight> hello ~~~
<shadowknight> any one can use l7-filter on ubuntu server 10.10 ?
<shadowknight> Is it unsupport the Kernel 2.6.35 right ?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-13
<acman> BlueT_: 你幾時要出席台北的ubuntu 聚會
<toby_> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-14
<jackden> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-16
<jackden> 早安
<rypard> What's with the big fuss over the current K-pop?
<rypard> Korean record companies either only make clone production-line "music" sung by semi-sweat shop boy/girl groups that are tools to fatten the pockets of Korean record company executives,
<rypard> Or stale, "safe-sounding" music. I'm unable to get into "K-pop"
<rypard> The Korean record company executives are laughing all the way to the bank at the usefulness and stupidity of their boy/girl groups
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-17
<Vdragon> 大家晚安: )
<medicalwei> Vdragon: 晚安喵 OwO
<acman> 晚安
<byonk> acman, 晚安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-18
<zeroblock> hello there
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-10
<chiehwen> whois chihchun
<chihchun> chiehwen: hi
<chiehwen> 哈！
<chiehwen> 太久沒用IRC，指令都忘記了，自己在練習中
<chiehwen> 有人知道在 IRC-client 要如何透過 SSH 連線嗎？:P
<chiehwen> 還請大大們指導一下^^
<chiehwen> 我是用 irssi 作為我的 irc-client
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-12
<IRChat> 有人在吗？
<bob-yao> 大家晚上安，我是新來的。
<extraymond> 你好～～
<extraymond> 很少看到別人哈哈～～
<bob-yao> 谢谢
<bob-yao> 謝謝
<bob-yao> 我是來自大陸的LINUX 系統工程師。
<extraymond> WOW
<extraymond> 黑客！！
<bob-yao> 不不不不要這麼想。
<extraymond> 黑客是褒揚的詞彙
<extraymond> 就是hacker啦～
<bob-yao> 這樣呀，謝謝啦。在大陸黑客老和壞事情在一起
<extraymond> 聽說大陸dell又在全國買ubuntu的電腦是真的嗎？
<bob-yao> 我查一下。dell的密網
<bob-yao> 官網
<bob-yao> 臺式機有的。筆電沒有
<extraymond> 嗯嗯
<bob-yao> Inspiron One 2020
<bob-yao> 只有這一個型號。
<extraymond> 真可惜
<bob-yao> 其實是這樣的，大陸地區用ubuntu和linux的人通常都是GEEKER
<extraymond> 有一篇新聞說ubuntu會在大陸全國200家dell販賣
<extraymond> 嗯嗯
<extraymond> 可以理解
<bob-yao> 百分之80的個人用戶是WINDOWS百分之15是macos多下來的才會有一些linux用戶。
<extraymond> 不過相對來說linux現在應該算是簡單上手許多了吧？
<extraymond> 感覺未來還是有奮力一搏的機會的！
<bob-yao> 和MACOS還有WINDOWS XP和7完全不在同一水平。
<bob-yao> 因為他們都要打LOL和WOW
<extraymond> 哈哈～
<extraymond> 這個水平倒是滿無奈地
<bob-yao> 這二個遊戲，UBUNTU完全無法RUN呀。。。。
<extraymond> 不過steam要來了
<extraymond> 相信很多人會開始嘗試的！
<bob-yao> 對的。最最重要的一點。。。。大陸地區盜版太多了。根本不擔心的。
<extraymond> 臺灣也是滿嚴重的
<extraymond> 大陸有個deepin社羣好像還滿給力的
<bob-yao> 服務器市場就完全不一樣了，互聯網企業的serve linux佔到主導的地位。但是也是以redhat enterprise為主，然後是center os 。
<bob-yao> deepin也是從做盜版的windows 開始發家，然後轉攻linux的。
<extraymond> 這我就不知道了～～哈哈
<bob-yao> 在我家的盤庫裏有他好多張XP。。。。。真慚愧
<bob-yao> 可以問個很私人的問題，你是學生還是上班族 呀。
<extraymond> 學生～
<extraymond> 快畢業了
<extraymond> 非計算機領域的
<extraymond> 說起來也用ubuntu5年了
<bob-yao> 哇，那你好曆害的。非計算機領域的可以用ubuntu
<bob-yao> 難道是做數學類的呀。
<extraymond> 也不是哈哈
<extraymond> 是讀設計的
<bob-yao> 平面的還是3D的呀。
<extraymond> 產品設計
<extraymond> 爲了3d軟體，年年在ubuntu上面蛋疼
<bob-yao> sight
<extraymond> 但我覺得我這樣做也沒有錯
<extraymond> 我有沒欠microsoft錢
<bob-yao> 對的。
<bob-yao> 良心過的去。
<extraymond> 是啊
<extraymond> 可惜會被同學老師覺得是怪咖吧～～
<extraymond> 很難解釋的
<bob-yao> 不影響工作就行啦。
<extraymond> 大家都養成習慣的
<bob-yao> 那你為什麼不用macos呀。
<extraymond> 對啊
<extraymond> 家貧不能常得...
<extraymond> 其實我喜歡linux是因爲開放源碼的關係
<extraymond> 感覺大家如果可以把自己的好東西彼此交流
<extraymond> 世界會變得更好的
<bob-yao> yes
<extraymond> 天天在那裏搞商業競爭，對想要平平穩穩過一生的人，真的是受罪
<extraymond> 所以發現開放源碼的精神後，真的覺得很聰明！！
<bob-yao> 我也是這麼覺得的，而且老用盜版軟件，心裏過不去。但是不用又好貴。
<extraymond> 感覺像是被綁架～～
<extraymond> 所以bob-yap大哥是做服務期的嗎？
<bob-yao> 是的。是做服務器的。
<bob-yao> 起初我是一名WINDOWS的專業MIS，後來有一天我發現在WINDOWS之外還有一個很GEEK的東西名字叫LINUX會的人不多，最重要的是會玩後會有高薪水。我就去學了，在學校裏才知道LINUX的文化，然後就被吸引了。
<extraymond> 當geek該覺很帥啊！！！
<bob-yao> 周邊的人當你是怪咖啦。
<extraymond> 感覺很帥！！
<bob-yao> 人家在那裏寫word,我拿google docs寫文檔，然後打印成PDF發給老闆，老闆不能改字。。。。
<extraymond> 哈哈，高薪水那一段滿逗趣的！
<bob-yao> 這是理想狀態下啦。。。現實是當我學出來後又過了二年才真正的做上了LINUX工程師，結果身邊就突然間全是LINUX工程師了。。。
<bob-yao> 於是薪水就不高了。。。。。。。:_(
<extraymond> 哈哈...悲劇了
<bob-yao> 是呀。是呀。
<extraymond> 所以你們主要開發的平臺是ubuntu嗎？
<bob-yao> 我們的工作平臺是windows開發語言通常是php,mysql,java。
<bob-yao> 服務器是linux
<extraymond> 嗯嗯
<bob-yao> 但是不是ubuntu
<bob-yao> 因為ubuntu在老闆眼裏不夠專業。。。一定要沒有圖形界面的rhel發行版本，所有軟件和依賴都自己編譯才夠酷夠老闆的需求。
<extraymond> rhel的企業文化也算是有口碑了
<extraymond> 可以理解
<bob-yao> 你做產品設計是那種有實體的產品還是像互聯網產品的設計呀。
<extraymond> 實體的，像是傢俱生活用品等等
<bob-yao> 哇這個好曆害。
<extraymond> 但也是滿競爭的
<bob-yao> 有競爭才會有壓力有壓力才會有好產品。是這樣吧。
<bob-yao> 工業設計才是王道。
<bob-yao> 某個宣傳片裏看到的
<extraymond> 是啊！！
<extraymond> 我的想法比較不同，我覺得現在的產品設計
<extraymond> 很多都跟microsoft一樣，悄悄改變我們的生活
<extraymond> 我們卻沒有辦法改變
<extraymond> 這一點我很不喜歡
<bob-yao> 比如說呢。我不懂唉。
<extraymond> 我舉個經典的例子好了
<extraymond> 很久以前日本人是完全不喝咖啡的
<extraymond> 因爲他們沒有這樣的文化
<extraymond> 所以當歐美商人帶着咖啡想要擴張市場的時候
<extraymond> 完全沒有辦法引起日本人的興趣
<extraymond> 所以他們就找了一羣設計專家
<extraymond> 研究要怎麼樣讓日本人喜歡上喝咖啡
<extraymond> 最後他們做了一件事，讓日本人喝茶的習慣在年輕人這一代完全被改變
<extraymond> 他們在小朋友的幼兒食品裏面加了巧克力調味
<extraymond> 由於巧克力跟咖啡的口感非常相似
<extraymond> 所以日本人長大以後日常飲料的優先選擇
<extraymond> 逐漸變成以咖啡爲主
<extraymond> 工業設計就是在做這種很像洗腦的事
<extraymond> 我不是很贊同的...
<extraymond> 哈哈好長一段
<extraymond> 下次想辦法精簡一下～
<bob-yao> ...
<bob-yao> 這不長呀。
<extraymond> 那就好～～
<bob-yao> 我剛剛去倒水泡腳去了。上海冷死了。
<bob-yao> 確實是，大陸這邊一直說被歐美，日本文化入侵了。小孩子們都是看著他們的卡通劇長大的。
<extraymond> 沒去過，不過看地球儀就知道應該很冷的
<extraymond> 就是這樣啊
<bob-yao> 但是有一點又不得不說。。。。日本人不喝咖啡其實他們的抹茶超級好喝。但是大陸 邊如果不看日本，美國的動畫片小朋友就沒東西看了。
<extraymond> 皮影戲甚麼的就這樣消失實在是很可惜
<bob-yao> 臺灣還有霹靂劇，雖然我看不大懂，但是感覺好曆害。
<bob-yao> 大陸這邊就完全沒東西了。
<extraymond> 對啊，真的挺厲害的！
<bob-yao> 你有看嗎。
<extraymond> 有看過，臺灣大家都看過一段的
<extraymond> 現在還有作成網路遊戲電影～～
<bob-yao> 我看不懂，直接看美劇了，還有很多人直接日劇，韓劇，臺劇，港劇了。
<bob-yao> 說到家具設計。。。我的眼光也只有宜家了
<extraymond> 世界村啊，說來也是一股洪流，都無法抵擋
<bob-yao> 不知道臺灣叫什麼英文名字叫ikea
<extraymond> 對啊
<extraymond> ikea
<extraymond> 也叫宜家
<bob-yao> 我曾經幻想要是我有家，不要太多，有40平方米就夠了，全套讓宜家來幫我裝修。
<extraymond> 那一定會很舒適～
<extraymond> 大陸現在買房會很辛苦嗎？
<bob-yao> 我年薪9萬人民幣吧。。現在離上海市中心1小時地鐵時間的房子都在2萬元一平方米。。。
<bob-yao> 你住哪裏呀。
<extraymond> 家在臺北
<extraymond> 在臺南讀書
<extraymond> 臺北要買房，要夫妻都工作然後不吃不喝20年才夠
<bob-yao> 臺北花蓮嗎？
<bob-yao> 臺北均價多少一平方米呀。
<extraymond> 臺北不是花蓮哦
<extraymond> 要看地方
<bob-yao> 噢。我懂了，就是有101大廈的臺北嗎。
<extraymond> 時的
<extraymond> 是的
<extraymond> 我家到101大概15分鐘
<bob-yao> 那比如去101大廈一小時車程的地方，房價會在多少呢。
<extraymond> 租房子40坪一個月要5萬臺幣
<extraymond> 不知道現在人民幣匯率多收
<extraymond> 多少
<bob-yao> 1:5
<bob-yao> 1元人民幣好像是5元臺幣
<extraymond> 那就是一個月一萬租金了
<extraymond> 買房子就不得了了
<bob-yao> 根據GOOGLE計數器，40坪等於大陸這邊132.23平方米。。。。。。
<bob-yao> 那是豪宅啦。。。。
<bob-yao> 買房子多少呀。
<bob-yao> 132.23平方米，按2萬一平方米就是264萬人民幣。折合臺幣就是1320萬了。。。。
<extraymond> 每坪大概30-60萬吧，中產階級住的
<bob-yao> quit
<bob-yao> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-13
<bob-yao> 大家早安。
<bob-yao> 有用吗。
<bob-yao> quit
<alvin_> tw
<alvin_> tewt
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-14
<IRChat> 新手求教，我有两台电脑，这台使用的是UBUNTU系统，另一台我准备安装debian，准备做lamp的测试。不过在安装debian的时候提示缺少固件，应该是无线无线网卡的。我想把这台UBUNTU的/lib/firmware/下的固件提取出来以便安装debian。不过我不知道都需要提取哪些文件，求达人帮助解答。
<IRChat> 台胞们，帮帮小弟。困惑，网上实在搜索不到结果了。
<serp_> 我相信他们是不一样的,没办法用同一个/lib/firmware
<IRChat> serp_, 我是新手，我不大懂。我本以为可以共用的。
<IRChat> serp_, 我现在想确定/lib/firmware/rtl_nic/和/lib/firmware/rtlwifi这两个目录是否是无线网卡的固件
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-09
<Ti_W_B18> 無人的世界
<Ti_W_B18> 無人的世界
<Ti_W_B114> 來人啊~~~(沒人)
<TheKK> Here!!
<Ti_W_B114> Hello~
<TheKK> 論壇那邊不考慮把人潮引入IRC嗎？
<Ti_W_B114> 應該是有在想
<Ti_W_B114> 但...?
<Ti_W_B114> 都在掛機
 * Ti_W_B114 ºÎ¤F
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-11
<TheKK> 雖然說臺南現在有MOSUT，不過各位(臺南人)有考慮來試辦一次Linux相關的聚會嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-12
<mikimoto> 趁機廣告一下，高雄有 KaLug 噢，每月都有定期聚會
<zsc_> 你们好
<sandae> 你好～
<zsc_> 好冷清呀..
<sandae> 你喜欢看热闹？:-D
<zsc_> 是呀..
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-13
<zsc_> <zsc_> py2.7的dynamic ordering计算有现成的函数没有
<zsc_> <zsc_> http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.3/mro/
<zsc_> <zsc_> 这里最后有一个
<brli> FourDollars: 四元大：可以要求ubuntu重新打包hime輸入法嗎？他似乎用的事debian snapshot的版本，無法使用libindicator圖示功能
<brli> (debian本身沒有libindicator這個東西，所以自動偵測的hime就沒有啟動這個功能)
<FourDollars> brli: 安裝一下 libappindicator1 再從重新登入應該就會好了吧？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-12-14
<iori200098> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-12
<rukawa> hello ~~ anybody home ?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-12-13
<camel2243> 測試
<camel2243> 測試
<lyt> ？
#ubuntu-tw 2018-12-11
<zack_> 大家好
<zack_> 請問一下  有人用過PAC manager嘛？
